# Stefans Translated Dental Gold Experiment



## lazersteve (Dec 9, 2007)

All,

I have completed the translation of the German Dental Gold Experiment by Lou's friend Stefan. 

Lou double checked my translations and has signed off on the document. 

The pdf file is here.

Dental Gold Experiment

Thanks Lou.

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 9, 2007)

Very nice Steve.

Wasn't their more to it though ?


----------



## Noxx (Dec 9, 2007)

Very nice.
Thanks Steve


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 9, 2007)

Ralph said:


> Wasn't their more to it though ?



Ralph,

I took the Google translation and substituted the German chemical term translations I recieved from Jill. 

Then I went thru the entire text and corrected any odd adjective and verb translations from goolge into a more flowing English text.

I made one final pass to confirm the experimental facts and the ease of understanding conveyed by the text.

I sent Lou a copy and he had me make a few other corrections to the document that I had missed.

It really turned out much nicer than the raw Google translation in my opinion. Google has a tough time with words with similar meanings in the English language. If you read the original Google translation again you'll see what I mean. Google has a long way to go with the translation of verbs and adjectives also.

All in all it was really fun to see how Stefan performed his experiment. I found it particularlly interesting how he uses chlorine gas in the PGM separations. I've been keeping topics like gas generators out of my posts intentionally to keep the not so technical types from gassing themselves by accident. :wink: 

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 9, 2007)

My bad Steve. I was thinking about another pdf that hit the board awhile back. It needed some translation. What's the source of this author ? Is it open to being corrected and posted ? :arrow: :arrow: :arrow:


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 10, 2007)

Ralph,

The translation source is listed as a hyperlink in the pdf I posted. 

You're welcome to go thru the original for any corrections you may find.

Steve


----------



## Lou (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes, google is not so good with cognates heheh. I think it turned out very nice. 


I think Stefan used chlorine just for the sake of using chlorine  If you've read some of his other experiments (like the ketene generation thread), you'll see that chlorine is comparatively tame.


I've used chlorine a bunch, especially when I was working with water safety standards for chlorinization of drinking water. Key to dealing with it is mainly wearing a mask and goggles along with using a hood. That and it's a very heavy gas. I could pour some into a graduated cylinder and let it sit for 8 hours before it would diffuse away. So there's another caveat...don't do it in your basement!



Anyhow, a resounding thanks to Stefan and his American counterpart, our Steven!!



Lou


----------



## Irons (Dec 10, 2007)

Lou said:


> Yes, google is not so good with cognates heheh. I think it turned out very nice.
> 
> 
> I think Stefan used chlorine just for the sake of using chlorine  If you've read some of his other experiments (like the ketene generation thread), you'll see that chlorine is comparatively tame.
> ...



You probably wouldn't be able to breathe a lethal dose unless you were trapped. I walked into a cloud of it at an industrial site leak and my airway slammed shut. It took a couple of weeks to get over it.The gas is so nasty, most people won't deal with it for very long.
HF is the worst.


----------



## skyline27 (Dec 10, 2007)

That's what made mustard gas so deadly, it doesn't trigger the gag reflex like straight chlorine gas.


----------



## Froggy (Feb 24, 2008)

Ralph, I loved all the pics in that file,,, seems like you could do the same with catalytic converter material, (adjust chems a little) and for recovery, use a resin(dowex,resintech) freaking simple!!!!


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks froggy. I think a forum member sent that to me, i can't remember now. I don't know who the author is Ti-Che or something. I think i have seen it somewhere before that. I'm not sure it wasn't an ebay type pdf before it was changed or what. 

About the ion thing i think you are on a good research track. I have done lot's of research into it to and find it promising. Not with resins though. :wink:


----------



## Froggy (Feb 24, 2008)

I dont recall anyone here ever using the resintech or the Dowex, thats what the big boys are using!


----------



## Frankk12 (Jan 16, 2011)

This is a thread I have looked at many times and I didn't realize how creative Stefan was when he worked on this project until recently.
Lou talks about Stefan using chlorine but I couldn't see that in this files
Maybe someone could explain that 

Also how does Stefan make the Sulfur dioxide gas
He adds HCL into sodium Bisulfite
does he do this in a separate container and than what 
Maybe someone could explain that too
Thanks


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 16, 2011)

Stefan used chlorine to oxidize the Pd before precipitating.

You can generate SO2 using the set up shown in the Sulfurous Acid document on my website in the documents section.

Steve


----------



## Frankk12 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Steve 
It would be nice if someone made a video about this.
Maybe I will do it.


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 16, 2011)

So much to do... So little time.

Steve


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 16, 2011)

lazersteve said:


> So much to do... So little time.
> 
> Steve



Thank you Steve.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks go to both Stefan and Steve for this thread. 8)


----------



## garage chemist (Oct 6, 2011)

This procedure is far from perfect regarding isolation of the palladium and platinum. The platinum precipitate obtained by this method contains a substantial amount of palladium as an impurity. Boiling alone doesn't seem to be sufficient to reduce all Pd(IV) to Pd(II), and some thus coprecipitates with the Pt(IV). 
PGM salt precipitates obtained from an AR solution of dental alloys should always be regarded as crude products requiring further purification.


----------



## butcher (Oct 9, 2011)

Stefans, could this be cleaned up by oxidizing the Pd (say with a NaOH /peroxide rinse and inceeration and then using nitric acid)?


----------



## HAuCl4 (Oct 10, 2011)

Just something I found in wikipedia... hehe. I hope it helps.

Rhodium (Greek rhodon (ῥόδον) meaning "rose") was discovered in 1803 by William Hyde Wollaston,[3][4] soon after his discovery of palladium.[5][6][7] He used crude platinum ore presumably obtained from South America.[8] His procedure involved dissolving the ore in aqua regia and neutralizing the acid with sodium hydroxide (NaOH). He then precipitated the platinum by adding ammonium chloride, NH4Cl, as ammonium chloroplatinate. Most other metals like copper, lead, palladium and rhodium were precipitated with zinc. Diluted nitric acid dissolved all but palladium and rhodium, which were dissolved in aqua regia, *and the rhodium was precipitated by the addition of sodium chloride as Na3[RhCl6]·nH2O. After being washed with ethanol, the rose-red precipitate was reacted with zinc, which displaced the rhodium in the ionic compound and thereby released the rhodium as free metal.[*9]

Of course, these days we already know a better way to get ALL the base metals out, ALL the Pt out, and ALL the Pd out, first, for a purer rose-red salt. See Gilchrist paper posted by Lou. 8)


----------

